# PRIORITA' SERVIZI

## acidcrash

Come si stabilisce la priorità di un servizio in un runlevel?

Mi spiego meglio; ho una linea adsl che utilizzo con rp-pppoe e ogni volta che faccio il boot viene lanciato automaticamente adsl-start da /etc/conf.d/local.start; e fin qui tutto bene. Il problema sorge poichè alcuni servizi [vedi snort che lancio sulla ifc. ppp0] richiedono appunto che l'interfaccia ppp0 sia attiva, ma partendo prima di adsl-start non la trovano.

Come risolvo questo problemuccio? Devo fare il tutto manualmente o c'e' qualche opzione per decidere le priorità tra servizi al boot?

Saluti 

AcidCrash

----------

## acidcrash

mi rispondo da solo:

depend() {

    need net.ppp0

}

Bye   :Very Happy: 

AcidCrash

----------

## Ginko

Aggiungo che il modo con cui Gentoo gestisce 

l'ordine di esecuzione dei boot-scripts oltre

ad essere estremamente elegante e' una 

delle sue caratteristiche piu interessanti.

Avete dato mai un occhiata a /mnt/.init.d ?

Una spanna sopra il metodo rc.X IMHO

  --Gianluca

----------

